
Lunet – The Beauty of Movies is here! - SebastianCrow
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/lunet-the-beauty-of-movies
======
SebastianCrow
Hi!

I'm Sebastian Slepowronski, the proud creator of the "Lunet - The Beauty of
Movies" iOS app.

How about discovering new exciting movies in a beautiful way?

Lunet is a simple & elegant movie tracker. It's a beautiful and mesmerizing
solution for your movie tracking needs. The iOS app has been designed from
scratch constantly paying attention to the content it's hosting. Movies,
actors, and creators are always put first as they are the real shining stars
of the show. You deserve to admire them without any distractions in a simple
and elegant way. Period.

If you find it interesting, maybe you'd like to take a look on the Product
Hunt page: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/lunet-the-beauty-of-
movies](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/lunet-the-beauty-of-movies)

I'm really grateful for all your feedback and suggestions! Thanks a lot!

If you've got any questions, I'm more than happy to answer them :)

Best, Sebastian

